# Sick Chihuahua - vomiting



## CoverTune

Poor Corona is really sick.. she started vomiting this afternoon - a HUGE amount at first - and is still vomiting, has been about 6 hours or so I'd say. It's a nasty brown colour. 

Her breakfast wasn't anything out of the ordinary, a chunk of sardine, but I'm at Nic's place and there's a chance that she could have found something on the floor and eaten it (she's a total hoover).

She's generally acting ok otherwise.. still seems to have an appetite, is bright and alert. Just shaky and obviously feels icky after she barfs.

I've got some slippery elm I could try giving her when I get home later.. any other thoughts or ideas?


----------



## twoisplenty

Is she by any chance a poop eater? I am trying to figure out why its brown. It doesnt look like coffee grounds does it? Brown usually indicates a bleed some where in the stomach from either a scratch or ulcer.


----------



## CoverTune

Never been a poop eater. It's not like coffee grounds.. the colour has me rather baffled as well. It *could* be from blood, but I don't know why she'd be bleeding in her belly?? And it still just doesn't look quite right for it to be blood, not dark enough I'd say.


----------



## twoisplenty

Take a picture of it if she vomits again. I would just keep a very close eye on her. Poor girl, with her being so small I would really be careful with dehydration. Perhaps offer her some warm chicken broth.


----------



## xellil

yes, the little dogs get dehydrated so easy. Is she drinking anything? Can you check to see if she's dehydrated? It used to happen to Snorkels ALL the time before we started raw food and she was dehydrated every single time.


----------



## AveryandAudrey

Coffee grounds is the first thing that came to my mind too. When my chi got sick with vomiting a while back the vet said unflavored pedialyte (made for infants) has good electrolytes to help with dehydration. Perhaps giving her that would help. I just put some in a medicine syringe and gave it to Audrey every hour. Sometimes their tummies just get upset, but if it continues, talk to your vet. I also suggest trying to get her to eat something little, iwith all that vomiting there will be bile build up and empty stomach and then hypoglacemic (sp?) Shock can set in. Its very common in chis especially younger one or old ones. I'm not sure of your baby's age but I have 2 chis and its scary when this happens. Vomiting and runny poo are always a concern to me with my chis because they are so little and dehydrate and go into shock easily. If you see her start to pass out or clench her mouth or she won't eat, I've been through that and rub karo syrup on my girl's gums to bring her blood sugar level back up. I know I'm just paranoid I don't mean to scare you or that this will happen to your girl, but just tuff to keep in mind.


----------



## AveryandAudrey

Oh nutrical would be good too if you have any.


----------



## Liz

I would fast and give pedialyte - unflavored for infants and either a homemade chicken broth or liver broth. JMHO


----------



## CoverTune

She hasn't puked in about 2 hours now, and took herself to bed. I'm debating if I should take her to work with me tomorrow.. She'd hate it, but I don't like the idea of her being alone for 9 hours either.*

She doesn't seem dehydrated, and seems to have an appetite, so that's good.


----------



## brandypup

I wouldn't take her if she hates it. I would jkust let her rest. I was thinking the same thing as Liz, a fast and liquids. Hope she is better today.


----------



## CoverTune

She had a big drink when we got home this morning, but threw up at least 3 more times overnight. No appetite this morning.


----------



## Donna Little

CoverTune said:


> She had a big drink when we got home this morning, but threw up at least 3 more times overnight. No appetite this morning.


My Min Pin did this a couple of weeks ago. She threw up over night about 8 times. She's much bigger than your Chi but I was getting concerned too. After her belly was empty she would drink water and then puke that back up so I closed her in my room and didn't let her drink any more until early morning and then just a tiny bit. She held that down and later we did a little more. I didn't feed her until that night and just a little chicken. After that she was totally back to herself again.
Please keep us updated. I hate to hear about a little one that's so small being that sick.


----------



## xellil

Can you make a little chicken broth maybe?


----------



## CoverTune

I can't do anything right now, I'm at work for another 5 hours yet. I did bring her with me, she vomited once more before we left, and again when we got to work.. Still that nasty brown colour. She's up front in her crate, staying pretty quiet.

I'm likely going to take her to the vet after work.. But will see if she pukes again between now and 5.


----------



## twoisplenty

Its the brown that has me worried  I will pray that its just an inflammation issue and keep checking this thread.


----------



## CoverTune

I let her have a small drink around 1pm, almost four hours ago, and she seems to have kept that down, so I'm going to hold off on the vet for now. I'll pick up some famotadine to give her, and make either a chicken or liver broth when I get home (just boil the liver till its grey and well cooked, right?). 

She's really shaky, but I'm sure that's because her little system is just so empty now.. She's probably cold and feeling miserable.


----------



## MollyWoppy

Nothing constructive to add, but wanted to say I'm thinking of you and your pup. Really hope her stomach settles down soon and everything is ok. Poor little thing.


----------



## doggiedad

i think you should go to your Vet or an E-Vet. why wait?


----------



## CoverTune

When we got home from work she went straight for the water, which I limited, and then almost immediately puked it up. 

She's in getting x-rays now.


----------



## xellil

I am keeping my fingers crossed it's nothing serious. I've been there with Snorkels 50 times.


----------



## MollyWoppy

Good luck, thinking of you guys. Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## CoverTune

Suspected bacterial infection. She's being hospitalized. How could this happen.


----------



## twoisplenty

Thats a pretty generalized diagnoses. Sounds to me like they dont know so thats what they are going with. With her being so tiny and throwing up as much as she has been the best thing is for her to go on IV fluids and they might as well treat with antibiotics to see if there is any improvements. I would have suspected a blockage of sorts but I assume the x-rays came back clear?


----------



## Makovach

Poor girl, I hope she gets to feeling better. She will be in my thoughts.


----------



## CoverTune

X-rays basically only showed a moderate amount of gas through her intestines.. more than there should be, but not enough to say there's a blockage. No visible foreign body.

Blood work mostly shows signs of dehydration and starvation, which is obviously no surprise. I can't remember specifically what it was, but there's a value that makes the Dr suspect bacterial infection.

I'm just so exhausted right now.. I hardly slept last night, I've had a migraine all day, then waited over 3 hours for a diagnosis, and now my little girl is not here with me.


----------



## xellil

Parker got that same diagnosis last week. She doesn't by any chance eat bugs, does she? That's why he got it - gas in the intestines, blah blah - and they always give antibiotics. 

i hope you get some good sleep tonight. I'm sure she will be much better in the morning.


----------



## PunkyPug

If she was my dog I'd be rushing her to the vet instead of posting a thread.


Glad you too her in anyhow. A bit later than I feel you should of.


----------



## xellil

PunkyPug said:


> If she was my dog I'd be rushing her to the vet instead of posting a thread.
> 
> 
> Glad you too her in anyhow. A bit later than I feel you should of.


her dog is in the hospital with an IV. She lost her job just a few weeks ago and I'm sure a couple thousand dollars is not in the budget - and she did take her in - maybe not soon enough for you but you aren't her and I don't think being critical after the fact offers anything positive.

What is this - be nasty to people on DFC night? I'm tired of it, and I'm going to bed.


----------



## kathylcsw

I am so sorry your little one is sick. I hope she is home and well soon. I will keep you both in my thoughts.


----------



## CoverTune

She did ok overnight, no more vomiting. They're going to run the blood work again in a few hours and we'll see where we're at then.


----------



## xellil

Glad to hear it. I'm so glad she is better. So they will be keeping her another day??


----------



## meggels

Poor little Corona. Ill be thinking of you guys Stacey.

I am not a chihuahua person but god damn, something about your little girl melts my freaking heart. And Mr. George too, I wanna just snuggle them in my bosom as steph would say rofl


----------



## Sprocket

Jingles for your little one! I am glad it wasn't a blockage.

Sick dogs are one thing but when the little guys go down, it seems worse since they are so pathetically small. :frown:


----------



## CoverTune

Do you think I should make up a broth for when she comes home? The original discussion suggested I fast her for the remainder of the day, and then start with a bland diet. So I picked up some chicken necks and backs, but I'm wondering if a chicken or liver broth would be good to give her as well.


----------



## xellil

CoverTune said:


> Do you think I should make up a broth for when she comes home? The original discussion suggested I fast her for the remainder of the day, and then start with a bland diet. So I picked up some chicken necks and backs, but I'm wondering if a chicken or liver broth would be good to give her as well.


What did the vet say about food? I am thinking maybe you should give her broth today and maybe a little meat but no bones today.


----------



## Donna Little

I've been following your thread and am glad she stopped throwing up. So scary when they're little guys. Hopefully she'll be 100% again in no time. I'd go with broth when you get her home and bland the next day. Let us know how she's doing when you get the time please!


----------



## CoverTune

The vet just said "bland diet".. I'd bet she's thinking boiled chicken and rice, as is always suggested.

So just tiny, frequent meals of chicken for a day?


----------



## PunkyPug

xellil said:


> her dog is in the hospital with an IV. She lost her job just a few weeks ago and I'm sure a couple thousand dollars is not in the budget - and she did take her in - maybe not soon enough for you but you aren't her and I don't think being critical after the fact offers anything positive.
> 
> What is this - be nasty to people on DFC night? I'm tired of it, and I'm going to bed.


NOWHERE in this thread does it say she lost her job. 
I don't ready every single thread someone posts. 
Also, in one of her posts she stated:


CoverTune said:


> I can't do anything right now, I'm at work for another 5 hours yet.


So that leads me to believe she still has her job.


----------



## xellil

CoverTune said:


> The vet just said "bland diet".. I'd bet she's thinking boiled chicken and rice, as is always suggested.
> 
> So just tiny, frequent meals of chicken for a day?


When they told me that with Parker, I gave him whitefish and chicken.


----------



## twoisplenty

I agree with the chicken or liver broth for 24 hrs, then start with small boneless meals of chicken to see how she keeps that down.


----------



## xellil

PunkyPug said:


> NOWHERE in this thread does it
> she lost her job.
> I don't ready every single thread someone posts.
> Also, in one of her posts she stated:
> 
> So that leads me to believe she still has her job.


She has a part time job now, not full time. We just don't always know people's circumstance even when we don't read everything - actually, I think that was before you joined - and when the dog is already at the vet it's a little late to tell them they should be taking her to the vet. 

It just makes people feel bad. I was posting here ALOT when Snorkels was at the ER and I was worried sick. Everyone totally supported me. I would have felt awful if someone had told me it was my fault, or i should have brought her sooner, etc etc. - even if it were true.


----------



## liquid

I would do only broth for the first day she comes home to rest her system. Then tiny boneless meals the next day. Glad your girl is doing better, keep us updated.


----------



## CoverTune

PunkyPug said:


> If she was my dog I'd be rushing her to the vet instead of posting a thread.
> 
> 
> Glad you too her in anyhow. A bit later than I feel you should of.


Yes, thank you for this very helpful post, and for kicking me while I'm down. Much appreciated.


----------



## Liz

Cover Tune, I would definitely go with a broth - if you have some probiotics you can add those also. I prefer either homemade chicken broth or liver broth. We use backs and feet for the chicken broth or liver obviously for the liver broth. I am glad to hear it wasn't an obstruction. She will bounce right back and the only thing in pain will be your wallet.


----------



## CoverTune

Thanks Liz. I've got a chicken broth on the go at the moment.. used a couple of the backs, and plan to put it into an ice cube tray.

The bill is around $950 at this point, if she comes home tonight. Thank doG for having insurance on her!

Haven't heard back from the clinic yet, so I'll likely give them a ring in a half hour or so.


----------



## Liz

You are a good dog mom so I am sure you would know but remember to skim the fat off the broth so she doesn't have to deal with it at first. I only mention it because you must be tired - I would be and we miss things when tired. I am glad you have insurance and your little one will be home. Keep us posted on the progress. And diagnosis if they narrow it down. If it stays vague and I know cash is limited but I would invest in some liquid Grapefruit Seed Extract by Nutribiotics. This is a great treatment for bacteria and intestinal parasites. I put 5 - 10 drops of it in every gallon of water - I keep the gallon on the counter and use it to refill their bowls. It really helps. Just a thought because you had issues with George too - something may be going around in your area. P.S. It is $10 or less for a bottle and it lasts forever.


----------



## kathylcsw

I am so glad to hear that Corona is better. You must feel so relieved.


----------



## CoverTune

She vomited again, 20 minutes after we had booked her discharge appointment. She's staying another night.


----------



## MollyWoppy

I'm happy to hear your pup is doing a lot better as well. You know, it's always so easy to know what to do in hindsight, at the time you did what you thought was best and everything turned out fine, so there's nothing wrong with that at all.
Make sure you let us know when you find out what exactly the problem was.


----------



## Liz

I am sorry you have another night of worry. I do hope they can come out with a more detailed diagnosis for you. it is so much easier to treat when you know what you are dealing with.


----------



## xellil

Rats. I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## CoverTune

I didn't even get to speak to the vet when I was there, so it'll have to wait till they call me in the morning. But I'm definitely going to be asking what they think is going on, and if there's any more diagnostics we can do.

I stayed with her for an hour and a half tonight. She had moments when she was bright, but she was really exhausted.

I've also included a pic of her neck, where they tried to draw blood (after trying on 3 of her legs). I counted at least 7 separate puncture marks.


----------



## xellil

OH my God! Is that normal? That can't be normal. Someone screwed up royally. That's horrible. Poor little thing.


----------



## malluver1005

It looks to me like the techs need a bit more experience...but, I will say that trying to hit a vein on a very small, dehydrated dog can be very difficult.


----------



## CoverTune

xellil said:


> OH my God! Is that normal? That can't be normal. Someone screwed up royally. That's horrible. Poor little thing.


Well, I've only worked in clinics for two years, but I've honestly never seen a blood draw go that wrong..


----------



## xellil

malluver1005 said:


> It looks to me like the techs need a bit more experience...but, I will say that trying to hit a vein on a very small, dehydrated dog can be very difficult.


I thought that's why they normally use the jugular. It should be easier.


----------



## CoverTune

Just got the morning update. Not good. She now has no interest in food, and still seems dehydrated.. they weren't able to get a urine sample because she had no bladder this morning. This doctor (#3) is concerned about kidney impairment.

They're going to increase her fluids, and try to get her to eat again and keep it down. If we're not seeing a huge improvement by this evening, they'll probably run a minor blood panel to check her kidney values and... there's a possibility we'll get transferred to another hospital for an abdominal ultrasound.


----------



## meggels

I'm so sorry


----------



## xellil

Oh my goodness. I am sending lots of good thoughts her way (and yours). Keep the faith; surely she will start getting better.


----------



## MollyWoppy

Blast it all. Good thoughts coming your way from Mollie, Windy and me. Best of luck, I hope they find what the problem is very soon.
Have they checked for AIHA? Now that I'm thinking about it, my friend's chi had AIHA a couple of years ago, some symptoms were very similar to your pups.
Good luck, thinking of you both.


----------



## Donna Little

We'll be sending healing vibes your way for your sweet girl. I'm so sorry she's doing poorly. Please keep us in the loop when you get the chance. Hopefully she'll start to perk up by this evening and be on the road to recovery.


----------



## GoingPostal

Thinking about you guys today, I hope things start looking up soon.


----------



## magicre

i'm so sorry i missed this thread.....

please keep us updated....oh my.....this is just terrible for you.....i hope she bounces back. 

could you maybe ask your vet if you can try the liver broth? Liz uses it on fading puppy. i wonder if it would work on corona.

and water would cause more vomiting because she is hyper motile right now, meaning once started, hard to stop.....

i am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## CoverTune

Corona is home!!!!!!!!!!!

They sent me with a can of Gastro for her, but I'm considering just giving her chicken broth and boneless chicken instead.


----------



## magicre

that is awesome news.....i would go with either chicken or liver broth......just a wee bit at a time....see how she does.


----------



## Liz

Cover tune - literally a couple of dropperfuls at a time. If she keeps it down fifteen minutes give another couple and increase as she can hold it down but go super slow. I am so glad she is home.


----------



## xellil

That is such good news - please, please keep us posted.


----------



## BearMurphy

just seeing this. glad she's home!


----------



## Donna Little

Oh, I'm so glad to hear this. I've been thinking about her off and on all day and checking to see if you'd posted. Hugs to little Corona from us!


----------



## twoisplenty

This is fantastic news :cheer2: As soon as I logged on I search for this thread for an update. Glad to hear is is back home.


----------



## CoverTune

She had a total of 10 teaspoons of chicken broth this evening and everything has stayed down so far. I've got 6 or 7 tiny pieces (0.2oz) of chicken meat that I plan to give her over the course of the day tomorrow, one piece every couple of hours. If that goes well, I've got 4 or 5 pieces at 0.3oz for the next day.. and then maybe I'll do a small bone-in breakfast the following day...


----------



## xellil

That is extremely good news, especially after what happened this morning.


----------



## BeagleCountry

Wonderful news. Thanks so much for letting us know.

Lay down with her next to you so that your mind and body can get some much needed rest.


----------



## MollyWoppy

Awesome! Lovely to read this first thing this morning. Does the vet have any idea what could have been wrong?
Oh boy, that is a relief, I was getting quite worried about the poor little pup. Hope she continues to get better quickly.


----------



## magicre

CoverTune said:


> She had a total of 10 teaspoons of chicken broth this evening and everything has stayed down so far. I've got 6 or 7 tiny pieces (0.2oz) of chicken meat that I plan to give her over the course of the day tomorrow, one piece every couple of hours. If that goes well, I've got 4 or 5 pieces at 0.3oz for the next day.. and then maybe I'll do a small bone-in breakfast the following day...


that is good news.

think you can give her a teaspoon of chicken broth and then a tiny piece of chicken.....i'd not be in too much of a hurry to put her on solids....today can be a transition day, but still mostly broth....

after what you've been through, i'd err on the side of caution. 

it'd be nice to know what the little scamp ingested.....


----------



## CoverTune

It's weird, because she's really not the type to eat inedible things. But I don't even know if that's what happened, to be honest.

I gave her a broth ice cube at about 3:30am last night, she was SO hungry. She's still super hungry, but I'm trying my best not to overdo it.

My biggest concern is keeping her hydrated.. will the broth be enough? She hasn't had a drink since I brought her home, but then she was on IV fluids so I'm sure she hasn't felt thirsty.


----------



## magicre

CoverTune said:


> It's weird, because she's really not the type to eat inedible things. But I don't even know if that's what happened, to be honest.
> 
> I gave her a broth ice cube at about 3:30am last night, she was SO hungry. She's still super hungry, but I'm trying my best not to overdo it.
> 
> My biggest concern is keeping her hydrated.. will the broth be enough? She hasn't had a drink since I brought her home, but then she was on IV fluids so I'm sure she hasn't felt thirsty.


i believe you can give her diluted broth.....but you want enough nutrients in the broth to keep her from dehydrating and to provide a little nutrition.....

if you've given her broth, you've given her fluids.

it's good that you made up the ice cubes....you could probably give her one every hour to two hours....and see if she keeps it down....

if she's good today, then tomorrow, you can give her tiny bits of chicken.


----------



## CoverTune

She threw up again. *facepalm* But she's been playing fetch since we got home from work. I don't even know what to do.


----------



## xellil

CoverTune said:


> She threw up again. *facepalm* But she's been playing fetch since we got home from work. I don't even know what to do.


oh dear. Oh dear. Liz has been telling me to do the slippery elm - did you try that?


----------



## magicre

CoverTune said:


> She threw up again. *facepalm* But she's been playing fetch since we got home from work. I don't even know what to do.


did you give her any chicken?


----------



## CoverTune

I had tried slippery elm prior to the hospitalization and she would have none of it. I guess I could try again.

She was having chicken all day, as per my plan posted above, and was fine until some time between about 5 and 7pm.

She's had more broth since getting home. Still very bright, and no further puking.. yet.


----------



## magicre

no more chicken.....just broth.

i must have misunderstood, because i thought you were not going to feed solids today.

as long as she is hydrated, she will not starve. her stomach is in great need of a rest.

as for slippery elm, if you can put in a capsule then you can make her swallow it.....she could use some.

just broth tonight.....if she doesn't vomit, one piece, tiny, of chicken tomorrow every four hours with broth in between.


----------



## CoverTune

So, apparently I don't need to be quite so worried about her hydration.. poor little thing has been peeing, LOTS, lol.

I put two broth ice cubes into a ziplock container and a little over a cup of water and have been letting her drink that. I think she'd take in the whole thing at once if she could.

I might make up a tiny bit of liver broth tomorrow.. but do you think that would be too rich? She hasn't had beef liver before. Maybe it's not even necessary, she's certainly not lethargic.


----------



## xellil

I always get scared when I see you post here because I'm afraid it's bad news - so glad to see it's GREAT news!

I don't know about the broth - Re can help you there. But I just thought I'd say I'm so glad to hear she is doing good and peeing good.


----------



## magicre

liz uses liver broth for fading puppy.....it's a new one for me. i always used chicken broth.

thing is, when dogs are vomiting, it's best to let them expel and then replace some of what they lose with liquids....no water, since it makes them vomit or have more diarrhea....stimulates, which is something we don't want to do. 

the body is very effective at trying to get rid of whatever is making us sick, dogs included.

so liver broth, i should think, in small amounts would be a very good and nutritious broth.

that said, and i don't know for sure, i would not feed any broth with a vomiting dog in large amounts. i would slowly feed broth...to help the dog stay hydrated and possibly help stop the hyper movement of the stomach and intestines and gag reflex....because, sometimes, once started, hard to stop

any one who has ever been drunk and kept company with the porcelain god can attest to that....even when the poison is gone, we're still going...that's when ginger tea and chicken broth come into play.


----------



## magicre

how is corona doing?


----------



## CoverTune

She's doing well today. Hungry, and scrawny.. but has kept everything down so far. She's pretty well had enough of the broth now, not really interested in it.

Her poops are very dark.. they're formed and small, just darker than usual. Would that still be from the little bit of canned food she had at the clinic on the weekend?

I've been debating taking her somewhere for a second opinion, but unless it's an emergency, I really don't have another few hundred bucks to do that with, at least not until I get paid back from insurance (which will actually go straight to my parents!).


----------



## xellil

Are you taking her for a second opinion because of the quality of her poops or is something else going on?


----------



## CoverTune

No, just because we never got a diagnosis.


----------



## magicre

you may never get a diagnosis.....sometimes dogs get sick....and it's one of those general gastroenteritis type things and no one knows why.

she could have hoovered something up that started it and her reflexes just kept going and going....

if her stools are dark, take the stool in for a fecal....that would be cheaper and i think more appropriate than taking her in for xrays that you may or may not need...

she could also be a little less hydrated than normal and that can cause a dark stool...

we call it the practise of medicine because we haven't perfected it yet. i imagine vets fall into that category.

never figured out why bubba got sick a little while ago...and malia got sick about a year ago. wouldn't eat. at all. was lethargic. vet gave her the anti nausea shot....she ate...and then i gave her slippery elm and ginger....and she ate and never looked back.

never got a diagnosis.


----------



## CoverTune

So, it seems that Corona is still vomiting intermittently.


----------



## xellil

What is she vomiting? How often? Is it like before?


----------



## CoverTune

I haven't actually seen her vomit, she just comes up to me every now and then with saliva/foam on her chin. I've gone looking, but haven't found anything. Its only been three or four times this past week, that I know of.


----------



## magicre

how much does she weigh and what has she been eating?

is she drinking normally?

how are her poops...?

does she have allergies during the warmer months?


----------



## CoverTune

No known allergies.

Poops are good. 

She should weigh around 1.65-1.7kg and gets 1.4oz of food per day. At the moment, most of the diet is chicken wings, beef ribs, beef heart, and beef liver. When this all started, she had had A breakfast of sardine but she had eaten that a couple of times before without a problem. 

The beef heart and liver are the newest additions, within the past month.


----------



## magicre

does that mean she is underweight?

sounds to me as if she might be hungry. 

maybe add a 1/2 ounce to her meals? 

or ....how much liver are you giving? it's so hard to calculate with teeny dogs. my sister in law just takes a sliver off with a paring knife for her teeny minpin/chi


----------



## CoverTune

She's probably about 1.6kg at the moment. Adding a half ounce would practically be like adding another meal.. I don't think she needs that much food. 

Liver, she's getting between 0.5-1oz per week, which I think is a touch low.

ETA: actually she should get 0.98oz of liver per week, so we're doing pretty well there actually.


----------



## magicre

not sure why she's vomiting then....

if it's just foam, then it could be bile pukes....hunger pukes.

she's fed a little over 2 per cent....so unless she's extremely active, that sounds right.

sometimes small dogs have higher metabolisms, so they need maybe 3% or even more...


----------



## CoverTune

Got the results and her blood work is 100% perfect, not a single value out of place. Baffling. 

On reviewing the info from the other clinic, the dr said it looks like she had an infection of some kind, her white blood cells were right at the top of the 'normal' range. Her billiruben was also through the roof.. Normal range goes up to 5, and she was at 220.. But that could have been a lab error she said. 

So, I guess we just continue as normal.


----------



## magicre

sounds like she had an infection of some kind....probably, you'll never know...usually, we don't know.

if all of her other liver enzymes are normal, it was either a lab error or a little infection.

maybe retest in a few months when you can.


----------

